# Knee issue anyone have this before?



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2020)

Was going leg extensions my knee made a popping noise.

I tried to go again and it keeps doing it on the way down not up. 

Feels like something is getting stuck or rubbed on the way down. 

Had to cut leg day short to be safe super pissed was making great progress i’m gonna lay it rest for a few days before trying again hopefully it stops any one had this issue?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

I had it every time I did leg extensions, even sometimes with squats. Then I did a bunch of reading about it and turns out its pretty harmless. But just because it felt a little uncomfortable I cut the range of motion to where I stopped them from popping but was still able to get a good stretch. More recently I figured out that doing them on my bench I can lay down and do them (even at a slight incline) and never get popping.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 31, 2020)

Extensions are terrible for the knees.  You just hear a popping sound? There is no point where it gets stuck is there?  Like locked in place?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Extensions are terrible for the knees.  You just hear a popping sound? There is no point where it gets stuck is there?  Like locked in place?



Pop on the way down right before half way feels super weird like a skip


----------



## bigdog (Oct 31, 2020)

If my legs aren't just right on the seat during extensions ill have that happen. Just have to be sure I keep them planted on the seat right.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2020)

bigdog said:


> If my legs aren't just right on the seat during extensions ill have that happen. Just have to be sure I keep them planted on the seat right.



Will try next time


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2020)

Imbalance in one of the quad muscles can also cause a pulling that gets the knee cap out of the grove.  Foam roll your thighs and where you feel the most discomfort is most likely the culprit. My guess would be vastus lateraled or rector femoris, but you’ll know for sure when you start rolling.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 1, 2020)

I saw it mentioned above, but after I had a awful patella dislocation I lost alot of muscle in my leg. I had to get pt for a imbalance with my quad.

I would be worried that your patella is getting loose. I would visit the doctor, before it slides too far out of place. Ive had to pop my own knee cap back in a couple of times, I consider myself a tough person, but I had some tears lol. 
Knees suk


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I saw it mentioned above, but after I had a awful patella dislocation I lost alot of muscle in my leg. I had to get pt for a imbalance with my quad.
> 
> I would be worried that your patella is getting loose. I would visit the doctor, before it slides too far out of place. Ive had to pop my own knee cap back in a couple of times, I consider myself a tough person, but I had some tears lol.
> Knees suk



What pt protocol were you given? Which muscles were stretched vs which ones were strengthened?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 1, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I saw it mentioned above, but after I had a awful patella dislocation I lost alot of muscle in my leg. I had to get pt for a imbalance with my quad.
> 
> I would be worried that your patella is getting loose. I would visit the doctor, before it slides too far out of place. Ive had to pop my own knee cap back in a couple of times, I consider myself a tough person, but I had some tears lol.
> Knees suk



Yeah I had a patella reconstruction a long while ago that’s why i never did legs other knee had a minuscus done that’s why i’m little worried


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> What pt protocol were you given? Which muscles were stretched vs which ones were strengthened?



Id have to search around for the folder I had it was a few years ago. I have some brain problems so its hard to remember. 

But It was my left knee, the muscles top inner part of the knee needed strengthening. It took a year to get rid of my limp, and to stop veering off to the left while walking. 

Just training my legs has helped the muscles even out. But most of you guys are middle aged, this happened when I was 14 playing football. I grew another 5 inches since then, so that is what mainly tightened my patella. My knee is fully recovered, but I lost the feeling and fine muscle control in it.  (Awful time using a clutch)

What I remember of my treatment is bridges, leg raise, pistol squats, essentially the basics, but also electrotherapy on the said muscle.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I had a patella reconstruction a long while ago that’s why i never did legs other knee had a minuscus done that’s why i’m little worried



Yeah knees are a nagging problem, grinding is no good. I had tracking problems as well which caused more minor dislocations.
My recovery might not help you, because I had grown alot after the injury. So that naturally tightened my patella. Now it feels stronger than my good knee. 
But atleast we arnt like ronnie coleman... rolling around the gym


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Imbalance in one of the quad muscles can also cause a pulling that gets the knee cap out of the grove.  Foam roll your thighs and where you feel the most discomfort is most likely the culprit. My guess would be vastus lateraled or rector femoris, but you’ll know for sure when you start rolling.



So do you think that single leg work like split squats and lunges could help to correct that imbalance?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 1, 2020)

Leg extension is one of the worst exercises ever created. Stick with primary leg movements like squats and deadlifts to build strong legs.  If you feel the need to specifically target your quads, try movements like front squats or reverse lunges.

More reason to hire a trainer who has experience with previous knee injuries.....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 1, 2020)

I am still afraid to do a lot of these cause of the surgeries will use machines in the mean time I guess. 

Still waiting on closing date lol will see how many good trainers are available in Indiana


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I am still afraid to do a lot of these cause of the surgeries will use machines in the mean time I guess.
> 
> Still waiting on closing date lol will see how many good trainers are available in Indiana



Nothing wrong with machines Bobby, especially in your situation if it gets you to train legs. 

Try out the hack squat, or Smith squats, or a squat press of some sort. Find out which feels good for you and progress on that.

If something doesn't feel right, don't do it!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a hex squat in the garage have not used it since the gyms opened smh

but yes I will try as many other things as possible even though i will get laughed at 6’1 280 lbs doing 2 plates in each side smh


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> So do you think that single leg work like split squats and lunges could help to correct that imbalance?



They could.  Really depends on where the imbalance is.  I am on the road right now, but I will send you a link to the courseware for a corrective exercise course I took.  If your knee feels off during squats and leg press it could also be due to tight calves or dysfunction in your hips.

If for some reason I don’t remember, call me out on it via PM.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 1, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Leg extension is one of the worst exercises ever created. Stick with primary leg movements like squats and deadlifts to build strong legs.  If you feel the need to specifically target your quads, try movements like front squats or reverse lunges.
> 
> More reason to hire a trainer who has experience with previous knee injuries.....



The way most people do them doesn’t help either.  I was watching a 300lbs plus fat ass come 12 inches out of the seat to make a static contraction that he used to leverage the weight up today into a locked knee position.

Those who do them should know the difference between an isolation movement and a compound movement and perform them as such. There is no exploding in leg extensions.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 4, 2020)

What's the weight? Leg extensions will F your knees up at heavier weights!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 5, 2020)

I have had 4 different knee surgeries over the years and my surgeon tells me to this day, squat as heavy as you want but don’t do leg extensions.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 5, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I have had 4 different knee surgeries over the years and my surgeon tells me to this day, squat as heavy as you want but don’t do leg extensions.



no shit huh they that bad


----------

